# Drink 4 liters???



## Debbles (Feb 16, 2004)

My doc wants me to drink the 4 liters of this salty stuff, I have a hard time drinking 8 glasses of water in a whole day!! And something that doesn't taste good I just won't drink. I tried telling my doc I can't drink that much and I have anxiety disorder and have panic attacks, also have IBS, and a terrible fear of throwing up. What can I do now?? My test is set for July 27th, I told the nurse I would cancel the test if I had to drink 4 liters, she just shrugged her shoulders and said she would pass that on to the doc. I didn't even get to talk to the doc face to face and I was in waiting room. This is the second GI doc that wouldn't change the prep. First GI doc said if I could drink it, you can ! As you can tell I went for a second opinion! The Zelnorm is helping my constipation and have not had any diarrea since starting the meds. But I have had a burning pain in my stomach and they had me take Prilosec OTC , which is helping some now that it has been a few days of taking it. How do we get docs to understand our fears ??? I get anxious just thinking about it and looking at that container they gave me!! Any ideas???Debbles


----------



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,I go for my test tomorrow. Right now I am trying to keep from being hungry with jello and pop. I only have to drink two liters of that stuff(and throw the rest away) but I have to drink some citrate of magnesia an hour before the nulytely so I guess it all evens out. Some people have said drink it with a straw. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. Anyway good luck, hope you get some answers.


----------



## 77830 (Jun 9, 2004)

Drinking all four liters was the worst part for me. I had the orange, bad choice. It was all they had in stock. If I need to do it again, won't be orange. They suggest chilling it to make it more palatable. Didn't work for me. Mine was cold by then, so I would pour a glass and let it warm up, worked much better. Heard the straw trick worked, but I didn't get a chance to try it. All said though, I've put up with a lot worse with this IBS-D than drinking the prep. The Nulytley does work. I figured if I was going to do it at all, I didn't want to do it again, so drink up and make the best of it. I found that getting someone on the phone to BS with me helped it go down much better


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

when I had to prep with this stuff, I found that if you can handle being hungry, going on the surgical diet for two days before the prep makes things alot easier. I ended up only having to drink about 1/3 of the stuff before I was running clear. You can also try sucking on a hard candy while you drink it, it helps mask the taste a little.


----------

